# Progress pics 16 to 17 years old..?



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

The pic on the left was November 2013 the other 3 are July 2014

Well I started when I was 16 at my high school gym and that's where I got the bug from ever since then joined my local gym and all went from there. I haven't had a strict diet or anything just drink protein that's all really let me know what you think guys

cheers


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I reckon you've left finger marks in that rotten fence squeezing so hard you almost passed-out to get a bit of veinage in shot :lol:


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

2004mark said:


> I reckon you've left finger marks in that rotten fence squeezing so hard you almost passed-out to get a bit of veinage in shot :lol:


Oh dear me


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Oh dear me


I'm just jel I'm not 17 lol


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

2004mark said:


> I'm just jel I'm not 17 lol


Oh right  be 17 in your head then


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> View attachment 156357
> View attachment 156358
> View attachment 156359
> View attachment 156361
> ...


Looking good mate. What weight are you?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Oh right  be 17 in your head then


Only so long I can lie about being 29 on pof... 17's pushing it past belief :lol:


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Looking good mate. What weight are you?


At the moment im 12.7 stone around 81kg


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Only so long I can lie about being 29 on pof... 17's pushing it past belief :lol:


Oh gosh  we can all dream


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking good for your age tbh .. get a good diet and youll progress evan further


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Good diet and training and you will progress nicely, one bit of advice though, go away and log out from this site for a couple of years, because you will accustom to thinking steroids is good and you will want to jump on them lol.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

bottleneck25 said:


> Looking good for your age tbh .. get a good diet and youll progress evan further


Cheers mate  I'll try and figure out how to do a diet but don't have a clue


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

NFS said:


> Good diet and training and you will progress nicely, one bit of advice though, go away and log out from this site for a couple of years, because you will accustom to thinking steroids is good and you will want to jump on them lol.


Cheers mate  and I would never touch the stuff!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

ReissDench said:


> Cheers mate  I'll try and figure out how to do a diet but don't have a clue


If easy you just eat more thsn your body needs but good foods like chicken oats peanut butter pasta tuna whole milk wholemeal bread steaks


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

Good arms for 17 them mate.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

FlashUK said:


> Good arms for 17 them mate.


Been told that mate  haven't actually measured them though


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

nice well done :thumbup1:

right now I would sell my soul to look like this when I was 17! :sad:


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> nice well done :thumbup1:
> 
> right now I would sell my soul to look like this when I was 17! :sad:


Cheers mate!  and why would you want to do that!


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

Im sure i was 17 once. It does ring a bell. Memory isnt what it was.


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

FlashUK said:


> Im sure i was 17 once. It does ring a bell. Memory isnt what it was.


Bring back some good memories


----------



## donuk (Mar 25, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> Cheers mate  and I would never touch the stuff!


I remember when i was 17 and would never touch the stuff


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

good progress for a 17 yr old - well done :thumbup1:

@Merkleman , this young fella is from birmingham so if you need a training partner.....


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

It was the Raving 90s when i was 17 mate. Its a blurr. ha ha Great days.


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

donuk said:


> I remember when i was 17 and would never touch the stuff


I didnt even know what gear was at 17. Back then if it didnt have a mitsubishi logo on it i wasnt interested. ha ha


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

ReissDench said:


> Cheers mate!  and why would you want to do that!


I was a skinny nerd till I was about 27-28, now I realize I wasted my life.. eh anyways past is past and it's time to look ahead


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Good progress


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

aqualung said:


> good progress for a 17 yr old - well done :thumbup1:
> 
> @Merkleman , this young fella is from birmingham so if you need a training partner.....


Cheers mate  and where does @Merkleman train?


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Peace frog said:


> Good progress


Cheers mate


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

BetterThanYou said:


> I was a skinny nerd till I was about 27-28, now I realize I wasted my life.. eh anyways past is past and it's time to look ahead


Never dwell on the past mate always look to the future


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

donuk said:


> I remember when i was 17 and would never touch the stuff


No never want to either


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Cheers mate  and I would never touch the stuff!


Never say never I said that started a Test E cycle sarturday woooops haha


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

frankie1905 said:


> Never say never I said that started a Test E cycle sarturday woooops haha


Rather do it natural to be honest mate makes me appreciate what I've worked hard for more


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Rather do it natural to be honest mate makes me appreciate what I've worked hard for more


Stick at it bro your in good shape for your age


----------



## FlashUK (Aug 8, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> Rather do it natural to be honest mate makes me appreciate what I've worked hard for more


Good attitude. You've done well so far.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Cheers mate  and where does @Merkleman train?


inb4 you train at the same gym but don't know it yet


----------



## donuk (Mar 25, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> No never want to either


Good on ya pal, made some solid progress in a short space of time and plenty of years ahead of u


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> Cheers mate  and I would never touch the stuff!


Haha you say that now mate. Hence why I said come back when your older because a couple of months on here and you will be on them lol


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Cheers mate  and I would never touch the stuff!


 thats what i said 6 months ago


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good going @ReissDench and you are still very young :thumbup1:


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

frankie1905 said:


> Stick at it bro your in good shape for your age


Cheers boss


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

FlashUK said:


> Good attitude. You've done well so far.


Thank you mate


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Good stuff mate, how tall are you out of interest?


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Echo said:


> inb4 you train at the same gym but don't know it yet


Going to tell me where he goes then?


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

troponin said:


> Good stuff mate, how tall are you out of interest?


Cheers mate  and 6ft1-2


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

donuk said:


> Good on ya pal, made some solid progress in a short space of time and plenty of years ahead of u


Cheers mate means a lot


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

ReissDench said:


> Cheers mate  and 6ft1-2


If you aren't dieting and you manage to stay this lean you will be a sight to be seen once you start tracking macros haha. Keep training hard and in 3 years you'll be a beast.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking good mate


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

troponin said:


> If you aren't dieting and you manage to stay this lean you will be a sight to be seen once you start tracking macros haha. Keep training hard and in 3 years you'll be a beast.


I'm trying to stick to something now to be fair only recently started but until now I never had a diet just drank protein after gym etc


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

jayDP said:


> Looking good mate


Cheers boss you to!


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Good going @ReissDench and you are still very young :thumbup1:


Thanks mate  !!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

ReissDench said:


> Going to tell me where he goes then?


I don't have a clue mate :lol:


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Echo said:


> I don't have a clue mate :lol:


Oh great    why isn't he replying to this?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ReissDench said:


> Oh great  why isn't he replying to this?


Out of shame?

Look good fella, good attitude too


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Out of shame?
> 
> Look good fella, good attitude too


Shame of what? I don't get it 

And cheers mate means a lot


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ReissDench said:


> Shame of what? I don't get it
> 
> And cheers mate means a lot


Credit where its due mate.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Something fishy going on in here


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Lookin awesome mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> Out of shame?
> 
> Look good fella, good attitude too


Explain?


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Something fishy going on in here


What with?


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Charlee Scene said:


> Lookin awesome mate


Cheers mate means a lot


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Explain?


You no speak English?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

No


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

saxondale said:


> You no speak English?


OMG @saxondale has spoken The jehad of all jeha's


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh well some will help and some will stay in the shadows.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

Stay natural mate. As you say " all your gains are yours". Good physique going their mate.

No need for AAS if you want a good . . Big . . Strong body with your potential my friend.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

meaning who?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Good progress mate, well done. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Theabzman said:


> A new zyzz


NOOOOO


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Theabzman said:


> He's the one!


The one that ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Or do you mean " son of skinny ****s"


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

he is far from "zyzzz" god help him. He is so much further on.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Theabzman said:


> Son of Zeus. Brother of Hercules. Father of Aesthetics


By the way you need to get your mythology sorted out LOL


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Waiting ???


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

They must have crawled into there cots.LOL


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You either know nothing about mythology or you are in your cot?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the entertainment tonight "sucker" LOL


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Theabzman said:


> Sleep tight mr Huggins


OHHHHH I will know MR THEBZMAN LOL


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

dallas said:


> Stay natural mate. As you say " all your gains are yours". Good physique going their mate.
> 
> No need for AAS if you want a good . . Big . . Strong body with your potential my friend.


Thankyou mate means a lot


----------



## ReissDench (Feb 9, 2014)

Sub-Zero said:


> Good progress mate, well done. :thumb:


Cheers boss


----------

